# Nuke Proof Reactor Bike........should I get it?



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

I found a Nuke Proof Reactor frame and fork actually a complete bike including the nuke handelbar and stem. I would be buying it for the frame fork only. The guy wants $350 for the complete bike. My question is: Are those forks any good? what about that headset? The fork seemed pretty good other than twisting a little bit (less than a mag 21 by a bit) the headset is smooth I would buy it for the wife or my daughter to ride as its a small frame maybe a 16. The build is pretty wack other than the xtr m900 cranks and xt shifters, the rest is all low end stuff. I guess I want it but dont have the room really I could always make room. But more over my wife would kill me, so should I pick a different battle?

Will


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I'd buy one to have something fun in my loaner fleet.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I don't think I've seen a complete one. Can't imagine what would happen if you needed spare parts.


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

I would not touch it. As said above you will not be able to get replacement parts for it. Maybe buy it and sell it on Retrobike, some guys there buy lots of bikes to hang on walls!


----------



## mrkawasaki (Aug 2, 2006)

*Indignated of Ingland*

Hey, hold on a minute! I for one would like to take a mild British exception to that 'Retrobike wall hanging' wisecrack!!!! 

Before you all go and triple your prices and and float your cack on our site - I draw your attention our Riders Meets gallery and the forthcoming Spring ride out which has 25+ riders booked - most with winter new builds ready to be initiated and scarred... 

I think you will find that the combination of your generous exchange rate coupled with the benign conditions you guys often seem to ride in (can't remember the last time I read an MBA test with muddy bike photos!) leads us to your shores.

Neil


----------



## orangejust (Jun 16, 2006)

I'll back up MrKawasaki! I'm on Retrobike, have 7 bikes and use them all the time - they are never clean and I don't have a garage to hang them up in


----------



## j333ssa (Oct 12, 2004)

Whats wrong with putting them on walls?


----------



## mrkawasaki (Aug 2, 2006)

*Wallbanger!*

Depends on the wall of course.... 

Jayzee, when you gonna tell me where I can get those plush velvet wall brackets of yours anyways??

Neil


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mrkawasaki said:


> Hey, hold on a minute! I for one would like to take a mild British exception to that 'Retrobike wall hanging' wisecrack!!!!
> 
> Before you all go and triple your prices and and float your cack on our site - I draw your attention our Riders Meets gallery and the forthcoming Spring ride out which has 25+ riders booked - most with winter new builds ready to be initiated and scarred...
> 
> ...


I don't think his post was intended to slag UK collectors, just that it has a good chance of finding a fitting home there.

However...a 95-97 year frame does hit the right demographic.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*chill winston*

i hear thunder

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7945

deep calming breaths people


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I don't think his post was intended to slag UK collectors, just that it has a good chance of finding a fitting home there.


And besides, making fun of the Brits is much more fun than making fun of Belgians.

I can't wait for Beckham to get here.


----------



## j333ssa (Oct 12, 2004)

Aha!

Those brackets are from Do It All!! I think even Halfords even stock them - about 17 quid each. Very handy!

I think the US can have the Beckhams! Be my guest!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

j333ssa said:


> I think the US can have the Beckhams! Be my guest!


I'm stoked to have him here. It'll be good for US Soccer...we're way behind the rest of the world when it comes to soccer.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7945


Interesting thread.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> And besides, making fun of the Brits is much more fun than making fun of Belgians.
> 
> I can't wait for Beckham to get here.


I'm going to his first game for the Galaxy. Not a huge fan as much as soccer in general. The ticket is free so long as I drive.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Interesting thread.


agreed


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> And besides, making fun of the Brits is much more fun than making fun of Belgians.
> 
> I can't wait for Beckham to get here.


Is it as much fun as making fun of Canadians?


----------



## dick (Dec 13, 2006)

IF52 said:


> Is it as much fun as making fun of Canadians?


Nothing is, except maybe making fun of the Dutch.


----------



## missmyfat (Jan 3, 2007)

as long as you call it "soccer" you guys will never understand football!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

missmyfat said:


> as long as you call it "soccer" you guys will never understand football!


Most Americans will confuse that with American Football...so it's screwed from the start for us.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

*speaking of Retrobike*

Looking around there I couldn't find a register tab or page anywhere. Is it for euro bikers only?


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

Rumpfy said:


> I don't think I've seen a complete one. Can't imagine what would happen if you needed spare parts.


You've seen _pictures_ of a complete one. You made me aware of a closed ebay auction I snagged these pix from. I lusted after this bike when it came out around '94 or '95 or so. I had a Cannondale at the time with a Headshok and thought such a linkage fork would have the resistance to twisting of a CDale Headshok but with better action. Suspension forks were fairly twisty and generally dreadful at that time.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

tl1 said:


> You've seen _pictures_ of a complete one. You made me aware of a closed ebay auction I snagged these pix from. I lusted after this bike when it came out around '94 or '95 or so. I had a Cannondale at the time with a Headshok and thought such a linkage fork would have the resistance to twisting of a CDale Headshok but with better action. Suspension forks were fairly twisty and generally dreadful at that time.


Ah yes, I should have clarified...never seen one on the trails/in person.


----------



## neilll (Nov 13, 2007)

A complete and working (gets ridden hard every week by a buddy of mine) Reactor now exists in the UK, most likely the only complete one in the UK 

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=65239


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Williwoods said:


> But more over my wife would kill me, so should I pick a different battle


Some hills aren't worth dying for 

Ah Jeez, I hate when I post in a years old thread


----------

